# Keging Ginger Beer



## tonydzzz (7/12/09)

Hey all,

I have never keged anything before and i want to give ginger beer a go at the same time. I have brewed and bottled a few times, but keging and ginger beer are both new to me. I have a keg kit and a brigalow ginger beer kit. 

Is there anything i should know? can just gas the keg and not secondary ferment with ginger beer?

I looked around with the search engine but nothing on keging ginger beer really came up.
Sorry if this is in the wrong place, i am an absolute newby here and i thought this was prolly the best looking place to put this post


Thanks heaps Tony


----------



## cdbrown (7/12/09)

Welcome Tony,

The forum search is a bit hit and miss.

I've got a kegged ginger beer based on http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...2&hl=ginger
Once ferment was finished i chilled it for a day or two to help the yeast drop, then into the keg like normal and connected up the gas.

Just think of the keg as a big bottle which doesn't need to be primed and therefore doesn't need the yeast in there.


----------



## EZE-09Z (8/12/09)

cdbrown said:


> Welcome Tony,
> 
> The forum search is a bit hit and miss.
> 
> ...



lol seems like Chappo's receipe is getting quite a workout.

i like CD have the same ginger beer in kegs at the moment. my way is slightly different...... i wait till it fully ferments ( 7 days ) and then just leave it in a cool place for another week( just from experience.... i used to just ferment for 5 days and bottle.....this way its better tasting)

when your ready to keg just put the ginger beer into a keg and stick in in your fridge/kegerator until the temp drops to 4 degrees. when the keg has hit 4 degrees then add the co2 at a rate of 300kpa for 2 days.after 2 days of gas turn the pressure down to 70 kpa ( serving pressure ) and drink away.

i have 3 kegs with ginger beer waiting to go into the fridge so i guess you can call it conditioning.......i just purge the keg with Co2 and leave them somewhere cool until im ready to put them into my kegerator.

to convert KPA to PSI just divide KPA by 7

hops that helps a bit.......... by the way Welcome !



Ernie


----------



## cdbrown (8/12/09)

Ernie - is each keg a different recipe? How do you find the ginger flavour in the brew. Mine is lacking the flavour but really has the heat coming through. I also feel it doesn't have enough body to it like it's a bit watery.


----------



## EZE-09Z (8/12/09)

cdbrown said:


> Ernie - is each keg a different recipe? How do you find the ginger flavour in the brew. Mine is lacking the flavour but really has the heat coming through. I also feel it doesn't have enough body to it like it's a bit watery.



mine are brilliant !

the 3 kegs i have of Chappo's receipe is a bit different in each keg. ive tweaked here and there to suit my taste......... i like mine a bit sweeter and ive also dropped the water from 23 ltrs to 19 ltrs ( just enough for the keg )

i think you will have to play with it a bit....... the first one i did was the same as yours..... watery, no body etc etc

the one im drinking now ive also added a packet of ginger extract from Country Brewer which helps the gingery flavour and heat.



Ernie


----------

